# ん (の)



## Sweetboat

日本語を勉強する時、厄介なのが「の（ん）」です。
いつ「の（ん）」が挟んであるのかについて、本で説明は読んだことがありますが、むずかすぎます。

この頃、私はEBS(韓国教育放送局）の中級日本語の教材を持って勉強していますが、「の（ん）」がずいぶん多く使われていますね。

例
森川さん、何の本を読んでいるんですか？
（わたし　：ただ「いますか？」と言ったらいいのに、　どうしてわざわざ「いるんですか」と言って外国語の学習者を苦しめるんだ？）

これですか。奨学金に関する本を読んでいるんです。

あ、　私も大学の時に奨学金をもらったことがありますよ。

これ、名前は奨学金なんですけど、ユンさんのいう奨学金とはちょっと性格の違うものなんです。
（わたし　：ただ「奨学金ですけど」と言えばいいのに、ブツブツ　ブツブツ）

えっ、　どういうことですか？
（わたし　：　どうしてここには「ことなんですか」じゃなくて、「ことですか」と言うんだ。　一貫性がないじゃない？）

日本の奨学金の多くは「貸与型」なので、　卒業後に返済しないといけないんですよ。

ああ、　韓国でいう教育ローンのようなものなんですね。

もちろん銀行の教育ローンよりは利息は低いんですが、返済のために生活が圧迫される若者も増えているらしいんです。

そうなんですか？　
（わたし　：「そうですか？」もいいのに。。。）

「給付型」の奨学金がもっと拡大するといいんですが；；；。


このように１ページに「ん」が９度も使われていました。（これも使われていたんですと書くべきでしょうか？）

困りますね。　

ん　がある時とない時との感じの違いを教えていただけませんか？


----------



## frequency

根拠はないんだけど、の（ん）があった方が、口語・カジュアルに聞こえる気がする。ただ、そこにの（ん）が付くのには、他の理由もあるだろうね。


Sweetboat said:


> もちろん銀行の教育ローンよりは利息は低いんですが、返済のために生活が圧迫される若者も増えているらしいんです。
> そうなんですか？


ここは、上がりのイントネーション（rising intonation）で「そうですか？」というと、上の意見を疑っていたり反論しようとするように聞こえるので、「そうなんですか？」の方がいいかもしれない。「そうなんですか？」の方が、「納得しました。」って意味が含まれると思う。
ちなみに、この「の」については自分はあまり詳しくないのでごめんね。


----------



## Sweetboat

の（ん）が口語的だと言うのですね。
じゃ、会話中にはいつも「の（ん）」を使ってもいいですか？

私はいつ「の（ん）」を使おうかないかという悩みから解放されたいんです。

いつも使えばそんな悩みは自然になくなるのではないでしょうか？

もし、私の使う「の（ん）」がぎこちなく聞こえるとすぐ教えてください。

いつもどうもありがとうございます。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

恋人同士であるとか、家族同士であるとか、無二の親友であるといった、きわめて親密な場合を除くと、口語においても、「の（ん）」を使わない方に徹底したほうが良い結果になると思います。

「使わない」ように徹底して下さい。悩みは直ちに消えると思います。

（読んだり聞いたりする時に必要な文法・知識・用語であっても、書いたり話したりする場合に使用する必要はありません。むしろ使わない方が良い事も多々あります。（たとえば差別用語など。）
「の（ん）」を自分から使うのは、それを苦もなく使えるほど日本語に習熟してからにされたらどうでしょうか。）


----------



## Sweetboat

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 「使わない」ように徹底して下さい。悩みは直ちに消えると思います。



これはこれは発想の転換ですね。思いつきませんでした。
「使わない」方がちょっと固く聞こえるかもしれませんが、それが安全だというわけですね？

確かにちょっと教科書っぽく聞こえても、丁寧な表現を使うのが外国人にとっては安全な方策でしょう。

ご忠告どうもありがとうござい。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

『ご忠告どうもありがとうござい。』＜ーーー正直に申しますと私にはこれもかなり失礼に聞こえます！このフォーラム上では。

  今回の御質問の文脈は、奨学金について相談している、１対１で面と向かっての会話の文脈と思います。このような文脈では「ん」を使わなくても、決して固くなりすぎることはありません。同様に、大学の友人同士、会社の同僚同士、ビジネスパートナーとの会話などでは「ん」をつかったり「ため口」を使う必要はないばかりか、使わない方が賢明です。

　「ため口」で会話するのが標準であるSNSなどのインターネットコミュニケーションを想定されているのであれば、話はまた違ってきます。”It depends on the context and background.” です。


----------



## Sweetboat

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 『ご忠告どうもありがとうござい。』＜ーーー正直に申しますと私にはこれもかなり失礼に聞こえます！このフォーラム上では。



あの、SoLaTiDobermanさん、　『ご忠告どうもありがとうござい。』　これは、日本語では失礼に聞こえる表現ですか？　どうしてでしょう？　訳が分かりません。　ご忠告＝　your advice じゃないですか？
むしろ丁寧な表現だとおもっていたのに、そうじゃないようですね。


----------



## Sweetboat

Sweetboat said:


> あの、SoLaTiDobermanさん、　『ご忠告どうもありがとうござい。』　これは、日本語では失礼に聞こえる表現ですか？　どうしてでしょう？　訳が分かりません。　ご忠告＝　your advice じゃないですか？
> むしろ丁寧な表現だとおもっていたのに、そうじゃないようですね。



ああ、「ます」がなかったですね。
私は「_ご忠告」ばかりに_集中_して_語尾はいまやっと気づきました_。
どうもすみません。_
自動変換機能を利用していた時、終わりまでは注意しなかったようです。

じゃ、　『ご忠告どうもありがとうございます。』　はいい表現ですか？


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Yes.


----------



## Schokolade

Sweetboatさんが引用された、


Sweetboat said:


> - 森川さん、何の本を*読んでいるんですか*？
> - これですか。奨学金に関する本を*読んでいるんです*。
> - あ、私も大学の時に奨学金をもらったことがありますよ。
> - これ、名前は*奨学金なんですけど*、ユンさんのいう奨学金とはちょっと性格の*違うものなんです*。
> - えっ、どういうことですか？
> - 日本の奨学金の多くは「貸与型」なので、卒業後に返済しないと*いけないんですよ*。
> - ああ、韓国でいう教育ローンのような*ものなんですね*。
> - もちろん銀行の教育ローンよりは利息は*低いんですが*、返済のために生活が圧迫される若者も増えている*らしいんです*。
> - *そうなんですか*？
> - 「給付型」の奨学金がもっと拡大すると*いいんですが*；；；。


・・・という会話を、


> - 森川さん、何の本を*読んでいますか*？
> - これですか。奨学金に関する本を*読んでいます*。
> - あ、私も大学の時に奨学金をもらったことがありますよ。
> - これ、名前は*奨学金ですけど*、ユンさんのいう奨学金とはちょっと性格の*違うものです*。
> - えっ、どういうことですか？
> - 日本の奨学金の多くは「貸与型」なので、卒業後に返済しないと*いけませんよ*。
> - ああ、韓国でいう教育ローンのような*ものですね*。
> - もちろん銀行の教育ローンよりは利息は*低いですが*、返済のために生活が圧迫される若者も増えている*らしいです*。
> - *そうですか*？
> - 「給付型」の奨学金がもっと拡大すると*いいですが*；；；。


・・・というふうに全て「～ん（です）」を使わない形に変えてしまうと、不自然な箇所がいくつか出てきますが、「～ん」を「使わない」ように徹底すればそれで本当に悩みはすっかり解決、となるのでしょうか・・・

さて、上の会話文で、「んです」を使わない形に変えたら不自然になってしまった文と、「んです」を使わない形に変えても不自然にならなかった文がありますが、Sweetboat さん、どの文が不自然になってしまったか、わかりますか？


----------



## Schokolade

ところで、Sweetboat さんが書かれた、


Sweetboat said:


> どうしてわざわざ「いるんですか」と言って外国語の学習者を苦しめる*ん*だ？





Sweetboat said:


> どうしてここ*で*は「ことなんですか」じゃなくて、「ことですか」と言う*ん*だ。





Sweetboat said:


> 私はいつ「の（ん）」を*使うべきか/使ったらよいか*という悩みから解放されたい*ん*です。


・・・これらの文の中での Sweetboat さんの「ん」の使い方は、とても自然で、上手だと思います。


----------



## Flaminius

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 大学の友人同士、会社の同僚同士、ビジネスパートナーとの会話などでは「ん」をつかったり「ため口」を使う必要はないばかりか、使わない方が賢明です。


これは一概にそうともいえないのではないですか。上に例示されたどの関係でも常態つまりくだけた言い方をつかう可能性があることを別にしても、「の」または「ん」がくだけた言い方に属するわけでないですから。丁寧さが必要な場合には「のです」や「んです」のような敬意表現を使うことが慣例になっています。

文法的には、「の」または「ん」はWh疑問文やそれへの応答に使われます。また、主観を強く押し出したいときに使われる「の」もありますが、これはWh疑問文への応答から派生した用法ではないかと、勝手に想像しています。

英語やフランス語の冠詞を類例として思い浮かべてもらえばいいのですが、「の」または「ん」がかなり義務的に使われる場合と、話し手のものの見方や会話をどのようにリードしたいかという方針に左右される場合とがあります。例えば「名前は奨学金なんですけど」は「奨学金ですけど」でも自然な表現です。強いて区別すれば「なんです」は「私は奨学金という名称をもつことを聞いている」のような話し手本人の主観の表現かもしれませんが、「ですけど」が指摘する客観的事実とあまり違いはないものとおもいます。同じ文の結論部「性格の違うものなんです」という主張(これは客観的な当否とは別に容易に主観の領域に入りやすいですね)の部分に引きずられて、「奨学金なんです」といってしまったのかもしれません。

一方で、「そうですか」と「そうなんですか」にはより顕著な意味の差があります。会話の中で「そうなんですか」は、文末を上昇アクセントでおえて
/デスカ=/
とすると相手の主張を理解した上でそれに疑念を呈していることになり、音高の上昇を抑えて
/デスカ]/
とすると相手の主張を(とりあえず)受け入れることになります。この会話の中では疑問文ではなく相手の主張を理解したことをしめす道具でしょう(だから、わたしの文章感覚が古すぎるかもしれませんが、「そうなんですか？」という最後の疑問符には違和感を覚えます)。

「そうですか」にも同じ用法がありますが、これは相手の主張よりは相手の指摘した客観的事実について用いることが普通です。
A: 明日は雨だってさ。
B: そうですか。洗濯物が干せなくて困ります。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

では#4と＃６を撤回致します。

＃９は、＃６に関連しているため、撤回でもいいですし、＃９自体は間違っていないと思いますので、撤回しなくてもどちらでもいいです。


----------



## Sweetboat

「の（ん）」にあたる韓国語は「것（거）」であって、こんな用法は韓国語にもありますが、（たいてい韓国語で「것（거）」を使う場合、日本語でも「の（ん）」を使ってもいいと思います。）問題は日本語は「の（ん）」を使う場合がもっと多いということです。

苦しめる*ん*だ？괴롭히는 거야? (韓国語でも自然）
「ことですか」と言う*ん*だ。「ことですか」라고 말하는 거야? (韓国語でも自然）

解放されたい*ん*です。해방되고 싶은 것입니다. (韓国語ではちょっと不自然な感じ）

何の本を*読んでいるんですか*？　읽고 있는 거에요?　(翻訳してみると以外にそんなに不自然ではない感じですね）
奨学金に関する本を*読んでいるんです*。읽고 있는 거에요.　(韓ちょっと不自然）
- これ、名前は*奨学金なんですけど*、이거, 이름은 장학금인 것이지만　(韓不自然）
性格の*違うものなんです*。성격이 다른 것인 거에요.　(韓不自然）
返済しないと*いけないんですよ*。갚지 않으면 안 되는 것이에요.　(韓ちょっと不自然）
教育ローンのような*ものなんですね*。학자금대출같은 것인 거군요.　(韓不自然）
利息は*低いんですが*、이자는 낮은 것이지만  (韓不自然）
増えている*らしいんです*。 (韓不自然）
- *そうなんですか*？　그런 거에요? (韓不自然）
拡大すると*いいんですが*；；；。확대되면 좋은 거지만... (韓不自然）

まあ、こんな状況です。


----------



## Sweetboat

Schokolade said:


> Sweetboat さん、どの文が不自然になってしまったか、わかりますか？



試みてみます。

森川さん、何の本を*読んでいますか*？　（自）
- これですか。奨学金に関する本を*読んでいます*。　（自）
- あ、私も大学の時に奨学金をもらったことがありますよ。
- これ、名前は*奨学金ですけど*、（自）Flaminiusさんのおかげで
ンさんのいう奨学金とはちょっと性格の*違うものです*。（自）
- えっ、どういうことですか？
- 日本の奨学金の多くは「貸与型」なので、卒業後に返済しないと*いけませんよ*。（不）
- ああ、韓国でいう教育ローンのような*ものですね*。、（自）
- もちろん銀行の教育ローンよりは利息は*低いですが*、（自？）
返済のために生活が圧迫される若者も増えている*らしいです*。（自）
- *そうですか*？　（自？）
- 「給付型」の奨学金がもっと拡大すると*いいですが*；；；。（不）

どうですか？


----------



## frequency

「のだ／んだ」の基本的な意味は「事情説明」です。


Flaminius said:


> 英語やフランス語の冠詞を類例として思い浮かべてもらえばいいのですが、


失礼、ん（の）をつけるからカジュアルになるんじゃなくて、会話は相手の言及を受け止めながら進むので、の（ん）が多くなるんだと思う。会話ではない講義や発表の場合だと、受け止めながら進むわけではないので、の（ん）は少ないかもしれない。
もし、


> えっ、どういうことですか？
> 日本の奨学金の多くは「貸与型」なので、卒業後に返済しないと*いけませんよ*。


これは、「違うんです」と言い、「えっ、どういうことですか？」と聞かれている以上、それを受け止めて「卒業後に返済しないと*いけないんですよ*。」であって、「から」と置き換えができるね。
（気付いていると思うけど、あそこは 違う＋もの なのできみののだ、んだとは異なります。）
_勘違いしました。全然関係ありません。すいません_

4 理由・根拠を強調する。口語ではんも使われる。


----------



## Schokolade

Sweetboat said:


> - 森川さん、何の本を*読んでいますか*？　（自）
> - これですか。奨学金に関する本を*読んでいます*。　（自）


ここは、「何の～？」があるので、質問は「読んでいる*ん*ですか？」、応答も「読んでいる*ん*です。」と言ったほうが自然だと思います。



> - これ、名前は*奨学金ですけど*、（自）Flaminiusさんのおかげで
> ユンさんのいう奨学金とはちょっと性格の*違うものです*。（自）


前半は、私も、「ですけど」で自然だと思います。
後半は、「違うものです。」より「違うものな*ん*です。」のほうが自然な感じがします。この「ん」は、「実は、～～なんですよ。」みたいな気持ちで、たぶん相手が知らない新しい情報を伝えるのによく使われるような気がします。



> - えっ、どういうことですか？
> - 日本の奨学金の多くは「貸与型」なので、卒業後に返済しないと*いけませんよ*。（不）
> - ああ、韓国でいう教育ローンのような*ものですね*。（自）


そうですね。上は「いけませんよ」より「いけない*ん*ですよ。」のほうがいいですよね。この文が、直前の「どういうことですか？」への説明だからでしょうね。
下は、「ものですね。」でもいいかもしれませんが、「ものな*ん*ですね。」のほうが少しだけより自然な気がします。これも「どういうことか」への説明の一部になっているからかもしれません。



> - もちろん銀行の教育ローンよりは利息は*低いですが*、（自？）
> 返済のために生活が圧迫される若者も増えている*らしいです*。（自）
> - *そうですか*？　（自？）
> - 「給付型」の奨学金がもっと拡大すると*いいですが*；；；。（不）


そうですね、「低いですが」「らしいです」でもいけそうですよね。
「そうですか」は、「そうな*ん*ですか⤵」（最後を下降して）と言ったほうが自然かな、という気がします。「なるほど、わかりました」と納得する感じや、「知りませんでした」と少し驚いた雰囲気を出すときに、よく「そうなんですか⤵」と言うと思います。
最後は、「いいですが…。」でもいいかもしれませんが、「いい*ん*ですが…。」のほうがより自然な気がしますよね。なぜでしょうね。主観や感情が含まれる感じになるからでしょうか。「～といいですが。」と言わずに「～といい*の*ですが。」と言うと、より事実に反すること・実現が困難なことを望んでいる感じになる気がしますが、（「～いいのに。」みたいな感じで。）どうでしょうね。


----------



## Sweetboat

Schokoladeさん、どうもありがとうございます。

日本人がどう感じるのかを具体的に知ることができて、とても勉強になりました。

誠にありがとうございます。。


----------



## Flaminius

今読み返していて、


Sweetboat said:


> 日本の奨学金の多くは「貸与型」なので、卒業後に返済しないと*いけませんよ*。（不）


これが不自然な理由は、「いけませんよ」だと聞き手に「返済しなさい」と迫っているように聞こえるということもあるのではないかお思いました。「いけないんです」なら奨学金を借りる際の一般的な事情説明になります。


----------



## Sweetboat

Flaminiusさん、ご説明ありがとうございます。


----------

